# Cycling headwear under a helmet--a skull cap style



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

I’ll try to make this concise and clear. I’m looking for a little help on two fronts in replacing a "Pearl Izumi barrier skull cap". I’ve not had much luck thus far, hence my reason for asking for some help.

I lost a “men’s barrier skull cap” by Pearl Izumi. This is the style of hat I’m looking for. https://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Barrier-Skull/dp/B00943C7IM 

So far, I’m 0/2 in the ones I’ve tried on. 

The same product page I ordered the barrier skull cap from in 2013 is still listed on Amazon that I posted. *Unfortunately, the product that was shipped to me doesn’t match the old item* as they apparently change up their products for various reasons (cost savings, encouraging new purchases, just changing it up as seems common in our society). It doesn’t even come that close in dimensions..it doesn’t come close to covering my ears fully.

Another skull cap I tried on at a bike shop seemed a tad thicker over the ears (would be appreciated if I rode in wind chills below 25 F but I don’t more than once a year or so) than the P.I. barrier skull cap, and impeding my hearing a bit more than I’d prefer when on the road (I have a helmet mirror that I look at often but still a good idea to keep your eyes ahead of you a lot too and be able to hear well).

*So, I’ve two questions:*


*What are other names for skull caps or items that are designed the same*, for my own purposes in searching around? I know of “beanie” and “helmet liner” as additional names, with perhaps slight differences among the three. Not sure there are many more, but sometimes there are terms not used as often. 
*What are your go-to cycling headwear that cover your ears fully?* Is also appreciated if you include what wind chill range you use it in. Just keep in mind, I've slight circulation problems, so _while you may have your preferences, my body has its preferences too. _Maybe you have one skull cap or setup that is for those temps that aren’t real cold (below 25) but above that. _*I don’t want a bandana, ear band and or “cycling cap”*_ (which is not as much as an insulating factor as a skull cap seems to be). 

I used my lost skull cap for running and it worked well for that, too. I like the form fitting aspect of it as my sunglasses fit over it and the hat nor sunglasses would move around.

-*A winter style hat that is:*
*Thinner, to fit under a helmet* 
*Form fitting to one’s head (I believe a reason for the term “skull cap”* 
*Likely a higher quality material like synthetic wind-blocking material or wool, and probably not much if any cotton. **THANKS!
*


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

“Headsweats” is a brand that actually sells a skullcap. Just looked it up since I bought mine several years ago. Check it out https://www.headsweats.com/categories/our-products/cycling-styles/skullcap/

As an addendum, I hate Pearlizumi’s lack of sizing consistency from year to year and garment to garment. It’s not a new phenomenon. I can’t think that their dealers are happy about it and have no idea how PI lets it happen!!!


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Stupid question; have you tried the PI Thermal version? I have a tough time getting my ears covered as well, but this fits the bill for me. As an alternative, maybe consider a balaclava?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have a Gore Windshopper one that sounds exactly like what you want. But a quick google seems to indicate they don't make it any more. Try googling for Gore. I didn't look that hard. There's probably some old stock out there.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

MerlinAma said:


> “Headsweats” is a brand that actually sells a skullcap. Just looked it up since I bought mine several years ago. Check it out https://www.headsweats.com/categories/our-products/cycling-styles/skullcap/
> 
> As an addendum, I hate Pearlizumi’s lack of sizing consistency from year to year and garment to garment. It’s not a new phenomenon. I can’t think that their dealers are happy about it and have no idea how PI lets it happen!!!


Either way, whether I purchase online or in a brick & mortar store, I should be making phone calls. Either to see what's in stock or what the specific dimensions are..like from top to bottom and side to side (when pressed flat)..not sure how accurate it would be though.

Unfortunately, the model headsweats sell is helpful in saying "_Sits just above the ears_" in the description. Maybe you have a smaller head? *If you find it both covers your ears (and stays there comfortably)*, perhaps let me know your head circumference and if you can (use a mirror or someone else), the length of your head top to bottom if you have a few spare minutes sometime. If it doesn't, well no need then for this purpose and thanks for the suggestion.

PI seems fine in some ways, but not so much in other ways, like consistency in a few regards or even their dealer locator (which might actually.. I don't know...help their bottom line :thumbsup. Their top model of their tights is incredibly too tight and I'm not a large guy.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like the Assos RoboCap.










Expensive, but very very good.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

Wetworks said:


> Stupid question; have you tried the PI Thermal version? I have a tough time getting my ears covered as well, but this fits the bill for me. As an alternative, maybe consider a balaclava?


I haven't but was planning on getting my hands on it to try on if there is one in stock locally (which for me, is w/in 40 miles or less) or return shipping is free (I've avoided shopping on Amazon for almost a year but was afraid of a less easy to find item want arising). *Do you have one (what year if so) find the PI thermal skull cap to be a fit that doesn't impede your hearing to an extent that your uncomfortable with?*

I have some balaclavas I've been using in place of the lost skull cap (when on foot) but I'm just a tad nervous that it won't be quite enough cycling in weather here some cooler temps this spring as it's a little thinner than the lost skull cap. The reason I'm just a tad nervous (probably shouldn't be though) is I'm in a climate where I don't ride outside in the winter for a few reasons so only so many months to ride outside.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You want a balaclava. Keeps your head, ears and neck warm. I have about 6-8 of them in different cloth weights going from thin silk to Gore-Tex. My favorite is a Pearl Izumi mid weight that I've had for years. I don't ride in weather cold enough anymore to warrant the Gore-Tex one.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I haven't but was planning on getting my hands on it to try on if there is one in stock locally (which for me, is w/in 40 miles or less) or return shipping is free (I've avoided shopping on Amazon for almost a year but was afraid of a less easy to find item want arising). *Do you have one (what year if so) find the PI thermal skull cap to be a fit that doesn't impede your hearing to an extent that your uncomfortable with?*
> 
> I have some balaclavas I've been using in place of the lost skull cap (when on foot) but I'm just a tad nervous that it won't be quite enough cycling in weather here some cooler temps this spring as it's a little thinner than the lost skull cap. The reason I'm just a tad nervous (probably shouldn't be though) is I'm in a climate where I don't ride outside in the winter for a few reasons so only so many months to ride outside.


Sorry, I really can't say what year it is as I cut all my tags out, lol. Pretty sure it's about 3 seasons old, however.

I think more often than not I can hear cars approach from behind without an issue. 

PMF is right, balaclava is the way to go. If what you have are only barrier types which you feel may be too thin, PT just updated their thermal version. I got it and find it to be terrific. They did a really good job of making the lower facial portion easy to pull away and not be uncomfortable when tucked under your chin.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

https://garneau.com/us/en/power-2-cap/color/black-020-60

I have an older version of this cap. Wear it on the street, too. I like the flip up bill. It'll pulll down over the ears like the Assos above. $15.00, Cheap!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I use these in colder weather:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019F1XRLS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Stretchy, comfy synthetic that fits nicely under a helmet. Price is right too. :thumbsup:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

https://www.smartwool.com/shop/men-...ads_f18501_ntk_cs%3A%22Beanie%22&beginIndex=0


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Skully Cap - Defeet International
$20 bucks. Made in USA. They have a lot of other reasonably priced, good quality stuff that is also made in USA.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

kbwh said:


> I like the Assos RoboCap.
> 
> <snipped image>
> 
> Expensive, but very very good.


+1 on RoboCap.

I also really like the Sugoi Firewall Skull Cap for a winter cap.

Both great in cold conditions and cover ears.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I’ll try to make this concise and clear. I’m looking for a little help on two fronts in replacing a "Pearl Izumi barrier skull cap". I’ve not had much luck thus far, hence my reason for asking for some help.
> 
> I lost a “men’s barrier skull cap” by Pearl Izumi. This is the style of hat I’m looking for. https://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Barrier-Skull/dp/B00943C7IM
> 
> ...


As far as covering the ears I like these Cat-Ears Polartec thingies. These attach the the helmet and come in two thicknesses. I find they interfere less with my sunglasses than a balaclava. Simple and warm. I will usually pair these with a Coolmax dew rag like the ones Headsweats makes

https://www.amazon.com/Polartec-200-Covers-Cycling-Warmers/dp/B01M6UR0WR


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

TheIdealStatus said:


> I’ll try to make this concise and clear. I’m looking for a little help on two fronts in replacing a "Pearl Izumi barrier skull cap". I’ve not had much luck thus far, hence my reason for asking for some help.
> 
> I lost a “men’s barrier skull cap” by Pearl Izumi. This is the style of hat I’m looking for. https://www.amazon.com/Pearl-Izumi-Mens-Barrier-Skull/dp/B00943C7IM
> 
> ...


Polypro, lycra, or other synthetic wicking materials, with minimal fleece to retain heat, and enough material to flap down over the ears, stretch down just fine. 

All I need is to cover the tops, the "wings," so I can still hear okay. Cap the heat from escaping off the top, and the ears stay warm down to 15F, IME. Below that, I'd wear a full face balaclava. Its also nice to be able to flip the ear covers up when warmed up or the sun comes out. Lots of choices. They all work!


----------



## Terrasmak (Jan 8, 2015)

I just grabbed an UnderArmor one today. Over the ears, thin , and obviously the weather is not good for me to test. 

Grabbed it on clearance, will test next year.


----------



## TheIdealStatus (Mar 29, 2014)

kbwh said:


> I like the Assos RoboCap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jetdog9 said:


> +1 on RoboCap.
> 
> I also really like the Sugoi Firewall Skull Cap for a winter cap.
> 
> Both great in cold conditions and cover ears.


Would you both be so kind to offer me some insight on sizing? What is your head circumference and size in the robocap you prefer? Do you find the fit to be too tight? 

I for sure prefer a tight and long enough of a fit in regards to the ears so air doesn't get in the cap too easily but I'm not so sure how it would fit and am trying to get any insight I can.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

My head circumference is ~56-57 cm, Robo Cap (Size I) and Sugoi Firewall (one size) work great for me. 

Assos website suggests:
0 48-53
I 53-58
II 58-63


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

The Weatherneck beanie -

https://theweatherneck.com/


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My skull is 57,5 cm. Robocap size 1.


----------

